# Transcended



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I am glad for you, life is worth living. 


I and we should all live out our lives as we feel it to be. We should not hide who we are, and we should never take our life based on what and how others make us feel. We need to live for ourselves and not for what others think of us.

I am proud of you, and happy for you. Be the change this world needs to see.

bob


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Well if that is true,it takes a lot of courage to admit and good luck to you...

If this is some bs prank to mess with Mike then uncool


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Good luck. Hope you get some good help to work your way through it.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Standing with and for you, Myka...


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

Serious is a funny word but yes I am a real transsexual. This is no joke. My gender dysphoria pretty much always been happening on its on. Most of my memories are of gender dysphoria when I was a child. I stopped taking care of myself after high school hence the homeless look.. And alcohol seems really good at adding denial. My adrenaline addiction was basically the only thing making me feel alive. Every year when kayaking season would come up id hit it harder to try and make my dysphoria go away. Just got to the point where it's basically debilitating. It's also called gender dissonance. For you not so literate "woman trapped in males body" 

Anyways welcome to the real world. The natural one at least.


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

Gender dysphoria - NHS Choices
Here's some info on what it is and what it is not

Feel free to ask Questions you would be comfortable being asked.

I honestly just needed to crush what was left of the ego: and it's
Done and I'm happy.

http://youtu.be/zpmKjJ4YU_c


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

Myka, best of luck to you. 

For what it's worth, while I guess you are looking for a clean break from the past, it may help other people here if you made one last post on this topic under the CasperMike login to dispel the doubt you are on the level about it or that it is a over the line prank on CM and the Buzz. Just a suggestion.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

This is the last post under this retched alias. Follow your hearts. In the deep dark
Canyons of your soul you will find what you seek! Fear not what's down stream as the water continues to flow. Look before you leap but don't be afraid to leap. Sometimes faith is all that's left and that's what it takes. Follow the white rabbit!

Myka

I am not running from my past I'm transforming it into something sustainable


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

I suppose there could be others,but I'll go out on a limb and say you're probably the most badass transsexual kayaker out there....hope you find happiness...


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

x2

I think it would be a privilege to hear your story over a beer around a camp fire some day. Until then, be strong for yourself and your daughter.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

I know we've argued in the past, but I wanted to send much love and support. I have no idea what this must be like for you. Now go run the shit.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Myka, 

Cool! I'm glad you're in the process of figuring out who you are and who you want to be, and being more and more secure and comfortable with yourself. 

If you don't know of her already, look up Laura Jane Grace, singer/guitarist/founder of the great band Against Me! (one of my favorite bands of all time). She was Tom Gabel, and "came out" as having gender dysphoria about two years ago. She has been very public and outspoken about it, her realization and discovery, and her transition. She did a fantastic interview with Rolling Stone, a few appearances on MTV and other media discussing it, and Against Me!'s latest album is called "Transgender Dysphoria Blues," and widely deals with these issues for her. 

She may be a great source of guidance, inspiration, and support. 

Also, here in our local community we have a boater who is transitioning. Though I don't want to speak for her or to presume I know anything about her experiences, I think she has found a very positive and supportive community with those she boats with here, and through boating she has a place where she can be herself and feel safe and comfortable. I hope your community can be the same thing for you.


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

Laura Jane kicks ass! Yes I actually own the album..

Tell this other girl hi for me


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

You go, girl!


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Myka,
While we have sparred many times in the past, I wish you all the best.
Roger


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

You know I have always respected your straight forward (blunt??) critiques and comments and never taken offense at the directness of that. I have appreciated the many vids you have posted of places that I will likely never see. 

Hope that things continue to go well for you. I had a friend in my area that I have known for 15 years as a man go through this process in the last two years or so. She lives now as a woman full time. And is much happier. Not that living as a man wasn't ok before but very withdrawn and reserved a lot of the time. It's been challenging and amazing to me to see this process and see the true nature of this person come out. 

Best of luck in your transition. s.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

This takes some serious bravery Myka, I'm really impressed. I do have some questions, and I imagine they are very personal, but this is a very personal subject yes? If you don't feel comfortable answering any of them please just ignore them.

How do you think growing up in Capser, WY affected your early perception of your gender dysphoria?

Could you go more into how boating influenced your life these past few years? 

Will you continue to boat class V when you began boating again?

You speak of some of your first memories being of gender dysphoria, I'm really curious as to what these memories are like, would you mind sharing?

Much thanks.


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

Growing up in Wyoming there is a level of misogyny that pretty much unfathomable. People use the "like a girl" as an insult so naturally I tried to adapt by fitting in. I never felt like I was a boy or girl growing up just a child which is hard to explain those feelings to somebody who is cissexual. My first memories of actual dysphoria are pretty powerful moments that I repeated from pre-k till puberty. I would psychically invert my genitalia. I never thought anything of it really, I thought it was "normal". Growing up I would play house, make crafts, watch the gender bender version of Peter Pan with the woman playing Peter and than make my self a Peter Pan costume and pretend i was her. I liked pretty woman and have always been closer to the woman that have been in my life. Kindergarten till junior high my best friend was this girl named lindee. First grade I would play with the girls hair and make flower bracelets. Lots of swing set monkey bars and hop scotch for this kid. Always liked getting super high on swing so is go over horizontal and get to fall a bit  makes you feel alive you know. I've never felt alive till recently. I think having Raigan and witnessing that miracle has brought my own feelings to a spot in my life where I couldn't ignore them anymore. That and my gender dysphoria started visible appearing beyond what I could hide anymore. Junior high was a pretty miserable experience for me. I was called ****** a lot. I never understood why because I love woman! And it always hurt me. I started chewing my nails unstoppable alot till the point they would bleed. I quite looking in the mirror by 8th grade. And would just try to get through my day and than everything would be better once I got to the swim pool. I had lots of friends on the swim team and dopamine sure feels good after working out for 2 hours. I'd go home my mom would ask how my day was is never let anything show I'd just say good. High school I did say fuck it for a while being at the swim pool for most of the day and a few classes wasn't to terrible. I did have a few different groups of people who thought it as fun to pick on me call me ****** some more... Had same gf throughout high school she was cheerleader, I actually did a season of cheerleading my senior year good at tossing them in the air. I was visibly not cissexual bleach blonde hair liberty spikes with pink highlights. If you could only see lol! I also worked out in a woman's swimsuit pretty much my entire senior year.. I always thought I was straight because I have a penis and I like woman that was the extent of my gender recognition and that if you weren't that you were gay. Pretty simple mind set, enormously ignorant but it's mostly because the society I grew up in shamed the shit out of femininity because for some reason they lump it as weakness when woman face more objectification everyday than a dude deals with in a year. It's a natural predator prey cycle and that's why true feminists are important not the pseudo feminists. But that's for another time. I never learned what trans gender was till 20's and before than I thought all the stuff I had seem of transsexuals was fake! That and transphobia is very real in our society(84 Americas got talent guy singing about woman with penis and everybody laughing, silence of lambs, Plus the other movies that portray us as freaks.) That's a hard one to chock down that you are a transsexual not because you want to but because you are. It's not like I went down a list of stuff I'd like to possible be in life and pick the label transsexual. It's just applied to me because I feel like I'm a woman inside. I feel like even through a life of male socialization and testosterone poisoning somehow my soul and what's inside is unbreakable from femininity. Some people believe femininity is artificial well what am I? I can't help it so lets start at the melt down.







Here's the last picture I took it's was two days after my 28 birthday while on the kayaking trip this spring. Visibly distressed. By this point in my life I had been "crossdressing" since 14. Thats what I thought I was doing anyways. I didn't know what crossdressing really was which does entail some sort of sexual pleasure from it. I was sleeping in night gowns doing my makeup hair on occasion when I had time to be alone. Growing up I just wore a XL shirt to bed. So it was basically a dress for a child. Ignorant of what was happening in my life I was in true denial with trying to deal with my desires. I tossed all my "girl" stuff away multiple times trying to get rid of my dysphoria and id hit the water hard because it made me feel alive.. Id get a shit ton of anxiety and depression and id end up chewing my nails off waiting for the next fix. Basically a junkie I always promised to stay off hard drugs because my uncle od from heroin. My mother thinks he had stuff going in similar to what I have going on. In my family there are others and the specialist I'm seeing thinks it's genetic.totally makes since because I have never felt different as a person just better when I'm not playing a roll as a boy. It was difficult for me to accept it all because of the transmisogyny, transphobia, as well as my own religion. I've been in the denial stage for several years while still being in the dysphoria stage. 2 years ago I started looking into hormones but I wanted a kid was I could so that at that time so I psychically stated to kneed my chest in hopes I would grow breasts.. I read an article about the polock army or something growing breasts on one side from to many hits to the chest with the rifle stock. And it does work . This was all before I realized I was gonna have a baby. I was hoping for a boy a
Originally and totally against the idea of having a princess like angry. Which isn't good.. Denial was fierce for me because of the ego is very powerful to beat sometimes. I tossed my things again and than after my daughter was born something triggered for sure and I was happy just didn't feel full you know. I started doing butt workouts to try and fill my hips a little more. Still wasnt looking in the mirror and I was looking pretty homeless this last year. One day I smacked my face on the ground while snowboarding and cut my nose pretty good; I was really pissed at my self for doing some stupid trick and now I gotta live with this scare on the bridge of my nose. My anxiety was getting really bad. Was smoking 2 ounces month to myself. To ease some of the depression and anxiety. I'd look at things while I was at work like makeup tips and transitioning videos. Went on the kayaking trip didn't even know it was my birthday during the trip till day after. Don't get me wrong I had a great time it's just something was missing. It's hard to explain. But easiest way for me to explain what oppression can do to somebody is an analogy. Just because you are at the ocean and on a boat doesn't mean it's always a cheerful experience. How so, ask a slave who's being oppressed if the sunset looks the same before freedom to after freedom. My personal oppression and feelings of shame guilt have been mountains to overcome. But the world seems brighter today than yesterday and far brighter than what I was looking at 2..3 months ago. I will get back into kayaking. I still want to run metlako and I love the box. I just have to take care of some expenses and honestly I've been running myself ragged dealing with this so I'm enjoying peace for the first time in my life. You know that feeling at the bottom of a rapid!! I'm happy to not constantly live in the feeling above a rapid. Just enjoying life right now and learning to love me and let it unfold like a flower. That is my main priority next to raising my daughter Raigan. I will be back just need some time! 

As for how do I know. Well I know just like you know or she knows or he knows. Is the soldier that fights in battle and loses his manhood not a man? That's a powerful question we need to ask ourselves. I started plucking my eyebrows uncontrollably after work the last day of the season. It was bad I couldn't help it I didn't want to see a male in the mirror. No other way to explain it just feels entirely wrong. Started living as a woman end of April I'd go out and I couldn't help it anymore it was uncontrollable and I was still fighting it but I just could to help it and this is where my depression got really bad and I was thinking about how I would end it. A lot to face with all the people I care so much about that I would live my life by their expectations or what I thought they were.. Seeing how it wasn't going away and I couldn't end my life I started therapy and she reassured me I want insane which is nice. I have started lazer hair removal on my beard  and that makes me happy so been out of the water last two weeks letting my face heal. Back again in 8 weeks and I'm aiming to start hormones hopefully before winter.. Only way to get rid of the dysphoria is to fix the problem which is physical for me. got through a lot of the tough mental stuff these last few years and def these last few months. 

So that's my life through a crack in the nutshell. Lots more happened in regards to my dysphoria but that's some of the basic stuff.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

So, when talking about you in the 3rd person, should we call you "she"? As in "she'll be kayaking again in a couple weeks"? Apologies in advance if I forget occasionally.

Wow, this really puts petty internet arguments in perspective. I'm proud to know you, and proud of how supportive the whole paddling community seems to be.


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes pronouns kill me specially the mr and sir pronouns. Like nails on a chalkboard. she her are my preferred pronouns.

It's okey buddy we will all be alright! Time is all it takes.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow, that's really all I can come up with! I've thought long and hard about some response but I think WOW really speaks volumes.

I really like the bottom of the rapid analogy, I cannot fathom what it would be like living at the top, for years, decades. The peace must feel sweet!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your personal experiences so openly. I wish you the best in finding happiness in your life.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

This is an absolutely shocking revelation...you can spell?!


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

your awesome Myka. i never thought your posts as CM went over the line too far, i always look forward to what you had to say... very blunt and often humorous to the general reader.

i hope everything is getting better for you and will continue to.

i hope you remain a presence on the buzz. i know you have gained a lot of respect from myself and others. your awesome myka, dont forget that!


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Cheers to you Myka! And, cheers to the MB community for stepping up. It feels good to know that acceptance is really the rule out there. Everyone should be allowed to live in their own skin! Apology accepted (although, I am not sure you owed me one). Live Strong!


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Incredible courage, Myka- good luck on finding the right paths for your journey. Nothing but +++ vibes for you....


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

Congratulations for getting up with the courage to speak about all of it. As far as I'm concerned that takes more guts than any of the kayak runs I've seen people do. Hopefully we'll see you out kayaking again and that you are more able to enjoy life and family as Myka.


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

Just want to say thanks again and I love you all. This has always been a great community and I'm proud to be apart of it because of each and every one of you! I don't judge so if anybody ever wants to talk about something im open ears.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to the sunlight Sunshine! So happy to see this post and all the supportive responses and I'm glad you chose to face reality instead of living in darkness any longer.


----------



## kennyv (Jan 4, 2009)

Myka:

Love to you. So sorry for all the pain you have endured for so long, and so happy to see it is ending. It takes incredible courage to honestly challenge your ego. I'm glad you chose life and I hope to boat with you somewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

I owe a lot of thanks to you Jen for being an awesome person everyday you made me feel safe to open to you than it started really happening. Luv you girl


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I still feel honored that you felt comfortable enough to open up the real you to me, love you back lady


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I hope you continue to find friends and community that support and embrace you! Great to see someone have the courage and vulnerability to open up to an online community that way (and watch the Buzz step up with immense compassion). Sincerely, bravo.

My wife works with teenagers and had her first student come out at transitioning. She is doing her best to advocate for the student and create policy that is healthy for him but is getting some resistance from coworkers and her boss. Its refreshing to see a community just embrace someone like this. Hoping to see more places like this were people can survive and thrive.

Best of luck Myka.

Phillip


----------



## xena13 (Mar 21, 2007)

That demonstrated a lot of courage. Having also grown up in Casper, I've witnessed the kind of ugliness you've described toward anyone who doesn't fit the heterosexual, cisgender expectation. I wish you lots of happiness and satisfaction in your transition.

I also have really enjoyed your videos and look forward to more in the future.


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

Life is not what it seems. Fascinating narrative! Trans-formative on so many levels. The Buzz will never be the same. Inspirational- best wishes to you.:-D


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

There have been many storylines that have come and gone on the buzz. Many characters, heros, villians, and innocent bystanders. There have some epics to tell of many different stories, (Bout Lost My Life, Sandbagging, Chunderboy, etc) and I think the Saga of Caspermike is as worthy as any other to be called one of the best around. 

Thanks for the courage to stand up and start this conversation. My respect for you is immense. You could have very easily stayed away and not said a word but the fact you chose to come back and address some things is a very brave thing to do and I think you have shown your measure as a human to be quite high. I hope the next chapter in your life is as amazing as it can be. Best of luck in everything you do!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Man, I'd long ago ignored your posts figuring you had some mental imbalance issues going on that lead to all the aggression. I didn't suspect this, but I'm down with it. We could use some more kayaker diversity. 

With all sincerity, I think it's truly admirable that you're taking this step and I imagine trying to suppress this your entire life has been a difficult and traumatic ordeal. Coming out privately and publicly shows some real strength of character and bodes well I think, for your ability to be a role model for your daughter. I imagine Montana may not be the most open minded place for this sort of thing (maybe I'm wrong?), but as you can see here, there are a lot of people in the world who do understand and respect who you are. Best of luck on the road ahead.

P.S. I'm thinking there's potential here for some pretty sick Tits Deep episodes.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

I wish you best of luck figuring it all out, Myka. I know it can't be easy. But it seems like you are on the right path. That was some serious courage opening up like this on the Buzz. It doesn't matter if you're man, woman, transgender, whatever as long as you find comfort and strength in yourself. You need to be there for your daughter and you will find love that you never could have imagined.

So I do have a couple questions since you offered. Feel free to ignore any or all of them. I don't need answers, but since I have never met someone who was this open about it, I am curious and it would help me relate to people who are experiencing similar things as you. Are you married? What does your wife think? I get from your posts that you are attracted to women and not men? If so, do you consider yourself lesbian or is it some completely different classification? 

Stay strong,
Bruno


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Alright thought of an obnoxious question...this is still Mountainbuzz right?...bear in mind that this is the former Caspermike who never hesitated to talk shit to anyone,that I have already expressed my truly supportive position,and that it is really a shot at Wyo more than Myka...so here goes:
Does this mean you don't fuck sheep anymore?


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Holy F-ing $#!t. 

I don't know if I believe this or not??? But if its true. More power to ya.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

cayo 2 said:


> Does this mean you don't fuck sheep anymore?


I have laughed that hard in 100 years!


----------



## Crazy Nate (Aug 29, 2008)

Giving up sheep would be an abomination to the great state of Wyoming...but if you do...can I have your black boots?


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I am very much impressed by the generally supportive and mature attitude of the replies here. Good work buzzards. Thanks for posting Myka. Your 'lifestyle' would have bothered me when I used to be religious but thankfully I am free of that nonsense now.


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

I am still married. We are still close but different now; sleep separate and basically are split but we are still raising raigan together for time being. Not that she didn't know what was going on. It just that my gender dysphoria blew up where I was unable to suppress it at all and She's not into women.

As for my sexual orientation... Usually a questioned reserved for the people interested in me  love is my orientation just like anybody else.

To answer the actual question if a trans woman is only into woman she's a lesbian. If she loves men and woman she's bi, if she loved men she's straight. If she loves other gender variant people chances are she also loves men and woman she would be pan sexual. If they aren't sexual attracted to others they are asexual. All are possible..


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Incredible courage Myka...I wish you peace and happiness. That CM guy has been a huge part of this online community for many years and I hope Myka will continue to grow in the sport and on this forum. 

Much respect...time to be you...and feel comfort.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Ur gramar and spellings betur now.


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

Dan how would you handle life under the same circumstances would you really care about spelling; when your anxiety levels are pretty much maxed out every second of the day, everyday. How would it feel to go to work and never get to go home? Don't think so, you take a lot for granted my friend. You may not understand but if I could give you a piece of what it feels like I wouldnt. You just have to look through somebody else's eyes. You may possibly have an issue somewhere in your psyche that you are blind to. Fear is anger. 
I'm personally not somebody that enjoys kicking somebody that's already on the ground...I def don't get a sense of satisfaction from those moments. 

Peace and Love


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Kinda' cringed when I pushed submit on that joke Myka...a little levity sometimes helps a serious situation ..hope it did not really hurt your feelings ...view it as a parting shot to the Caspermike persona not Myka....lots of guts wish you well.....


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

Props and admiration to you -- either for your courage; or the most brilliant troll of all time.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Myka said:


> Dan...
> 
> Peace and Love


All the best Myka, no insult intended, just a friendly joke. Warm wishes on your path.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

Mike, you've grown up here in a lot of ways. I hope you find happiness and are in a place where it finds you.

Edit, Take care of your Daughter and make sure you are surrounded by those who will do the same. If you are in a bad place, know it effects her. Good luck!!


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

Myka....


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

Just wanted to thank you all again for being outstanding humans. I love you all and I'm excited to see what the future holds. 

who wants to go kayaking this weekend?


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Myka,
Big props and hope you sleep easy at night now. Just do what makes you happy and don't waste time with those that don't allow you to.

I still need to come run the Big T and such so hopefully we will boat in the near future.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Myka, 

I think you have probably helped a lot of people think about how they can be more true to themselves, in so many ways!! Everything about your posts seems more upbeat and positive that your former posts and I imagine that's a reflection of how you feel. I will say that I noticed your posts over the last year (many 2) you bounced back and forth between being quite angry (at least that was my take on it) and real loving (peaceful and tolerant). Does that sound accurate? Was that a reflection of how you were feeling with coming to terms with who you are?
Anyway, I'm happy for you and having nothing but respect for your willingness to open yourself up to us, as a group. 

Beth


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

I have had trouble dealing with artificial vs nature. With the flood and the Rivers reclaiming them selves on the front range. I see that as a good things in multiple ways. Than to see the kayakers disgruntled about not possibly having the same run. Was a lot of the vs battle I was dealing with internally.. 

Change is the only constant in the universe.. So for change I viewed as good; others viewed it as bad because the lose of the ability to paddle the stretch they knew was basically like me not living up to my self because of male privilege.. 

Change is good and it is what life is about. to not accept that change was brining out my own anger on my issue because I was treating myself wrong. Just my point of view on that subject. It hasn't been easy dealing with all the feeling brought on by the shame let alone the artificiality of the situation I was put into by society.

I did get a bit worked up but I haven't changed my mind about what I believe should be done and not done with the rivers.. I don't think a massive river reconstruction would be feasible but I see the beautiful in turning a dump into something beautiful; that's why I was for whitewater park. I remember saying something about that back than.. A lot of it has to do with my internal battle between artificial vs nature.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Brave Myka.
I am also quite proud of you buzzards after reading all 6 pages.
-d


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

Best of luck Myka! Glad to hear you made it through those struggles, and I'm glad to see the Buzz is an accepting place.


----------



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

Goodbye Mike and hello Myka!

I have to say that I'm very impressed with your openness and feel honored that you are sharing what must be an incredibly powerful and difficult transition with us Buzzards. In the past found myself always reading Mike's posts despite getting consistently twitterpated by what he had to say, and I look forward to reading more about your adventures in life and boating as Myka. Your posts so far have been night and day.
I hope to see you on the river sometime too!

Nikos


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow, I've read a lot of Casper Mike over the years and this...this is why the Buzz is still absolutely the best....

Good luck and happy paddling Myka!


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

Get on with your badass self, Myka and get paddling


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Myka and welcome to the Buzz and sisterhood! Best of health and happiness to you, it is so wonderful to hear your story. Not of difficult times or a challenging situation, but one of someone truly finding themselves. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Myka (Jul 10, 2014)

This is my last post here just want to say thanks and maybe see some of you on the water. I'm not gonna subject myself to more so I love you guys but I gotta say later!


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

drama drama drama.

If it was your last post and you werent coming back you wouldnt annouce it here because you wouldnt be back to read replies.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

streetdoctor said:


> drama drama drama.
> 
> If it was your last post and you werent coming back you wouldnt annouce it here because you wouldnt be back to read replies.



Nick aka Mary, the artist formerly known as streetdoctor, whatever your real handle is; you seem to be a 'button pusher', stirring the pot, flaming and trolling...

Why not contribute to MB threads with positive insight in a productive manner, rather than with so much negativity and attitude?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

pot, kettle. kettle, pot.


----------

